# Nissan GT-R



## Wondermikie

Nice!



> Embargo breaks happen only too often, and this time around the honour befalls the upcoming Nissan GT-R. Up untill today, the only pictures we were able to show you were cleverly disguised prototypes in teaser shots and video games. MotorTrend (whether intentionally or not) have broken one of the biggest stories for the upcoming Tokyo Motor Show, Motor Authority was quick to react and posted the MotorTrend December front cover on their blog (see source link).
> 
> The front cover not only clearly displays the Nissan GT-R but also reveals a few vital statistics for the Porsche 911 Turbo competitor (there are speculations of the Nissan GT-R being able to lap the 'Ring in 7.38!). Starting with the Nissan GT-R's 0 â€" 60 time, an astonishing 3.5 seconds. A quarter mile should take no longer than 11.7 seconds and maybe most surprising the price... under USD 80,000, which is either way lower than the previously rumoured USD 94,000 for the flagship, or way higher than the USD 57,000 base model. Only time will tell how much Nissan will be charging US customers.
> 
> Next week we will know for sure whether the engine is indeed a turbocharged 3.8 liter V6 with Dual-Clutch gearbox and latest ATESSA all-wheel drive. Rumours are still that the Nissan GT-R will come in three guises, a 480hp base and V-Spec version while the top-of-the-line EVO version is expected to have 530hp.






































































































http://www.gtrnissan.com/index.en.uk.html

Full details to be released at Tokyo in 2 days time



> Most of the specifications aren't expected to be announced until Nissan's Tokyo show press conference on October 24, but today we know that the all-wheel-drive 2009 GT-R will get a 3.8-liter twin-turbo V6 that produces 473 horsepower and 434 pound-feet of torque. It'll drive all four wheels through a rear-mounted transaxle. The only transmission will be a GR6 dual-clutch six-speed automatic. And of course there will be paddle shifters for your enjoyment â€" the same leather-wrapped aluminum paddle shifters as Nissan uses in the G35 sedan.
> 
> Nissan says the GT-R will accelerate from zero to 60 mph in 3.5 seconds, finish the quarter-mile in 11.7 seconds and reach a top speed of 192 mph. Base price is expected to be less than $80,000.


----------



## BAMTT

Hmmm not sure about the front end a bit fussy IMO, infact the whole thing seems like lots of odd bits stuck on to make one :?


----------



## ResB

BAMTT said:


> Hmmm not sure about the front end a bit fussy IMO, infact the whole thing seems like lots of odd bits stuck on to make one :?


Performance accepted, it looks awful, really awful....


----------



## Widget

Ghastly :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I would never buy a datsun ,I mean they built a factory in mackemland


----------



## ezzie

Odd looking car with a dull interior. No doubt awesome technology and performance though.


----------



## Godzilla

wallsendmag said:


> I would never buy a datsun ,I mean they built a factory in mackemland


Best bit about it 

I think its great. Datsuns rule


----------



## Wondermikie

I like it a lot the first pic really makes it look similar to the previous (R34?) Skyline - I'd have one. Be interesting to see the UK price.


----------



## Godzilla

ANd I bet all the buttons on the MFSW work.


----------



## Wondermikie

Wondermikie said:


> ...Be interesting to see the UK price.


Damn - Jap price is equivalent of Â£35k, so that means Â£65k here?


----------



## Leon

Looks sweet!!! :lol:


----------



## Carlos

Bound to be Â£50k plus, and over Â£50k for this?










No thankyow.


----------



## Wondermikie

You get this too [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## paulie1

Mikie have you seen this yet?
Skyline at the ring






And yes thats two seconds faster than a Veyron    
That is going to be some tool.


----------



## QuackingPlums

Are those speakers in between the rear seats? Hehe - time to get my own back on those screaming kids in the back...! :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC

I quite like it  .

It's a Jap motor so will be full to the brim of nasty plastics, but be very reliable & built to last.

Me likes the cool visuals with a G-meter 8) . But WTF does the carwing button do??

Can it really hit 60 in 3.5 seconds & lap the Ring quicker than a 997 Turbo or Veyron?? The power stats & weight would suggest not, as it's 100KG heavier than say an RS4 & only carrying 475BHP.

Worth a good look though when they appear & a far better bet for Â£50K that the Lexus IS-F.


----------



## Sussex_Paul

I'm liking this a lot!!
They reckon it's quicker round the 'Ring than the 997 Turbo by 2 secs, but all figures so far are unofficial.


----------



## Wondermikie

paulie1 said:


> Mikie have you seen this yet?
> Skyline at the ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes thats two seconds faster than a Veyron
> That is going to be some tool.


Yep saw it, looks good eh 

Interesting, the gearbox is in the rear ie. a transaxle, so there is a propshaft connecting the engine to the 'box then another one going forwards again for the front wheels. Very technical.


----------



## Wondermikie

W7 PMC said:


> ...Me likes the cool visuals with a G-meter 8) . But WTF does the carwing button do??
> 
> Can it really hit 60 in 3.5 seconds & lap the Ring quicker than a 997 Turbo or Veyron?? The power stats & weight would suggest not, as it's 100KG heavier than say an RS4 & only carrying 475BHP.


I believe the 3.50-60 time to be official and came from Nissan. Although it's quite heavy it is quite low geared too, 3.7 something final drive.

The nav/screen is apparently a touchscreen too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC

Wondermikie said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Me likes the cool visuals with a G-meter 8) . But WTF does the carwing button do??
> 
> Can it really hit 60 in 3.5 seconds & lap the Ring quicker than a 997 Turbo or Veyron?? The power stats & weight would suggest not, as it's 100KG heavier than say an RS4 & only carrying 475BHP.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the 3.50-60 time to be official and came from Nissan. Although it's quite heavy it is quite low geared too, 3.7 something final drive.
> 
> The nav/screen is apparently a touchscreen too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

I'm very sceptical then of those figures, as they just don't compare.

If true it's quicker 0-60 than a 997 Turbo, Lambo Gallardo Superleg & Ferrari 430 Scud, yet all those cars have more power & are far lighter than the Nissan, so the math just don't work. I'm sure it will be quick, but my money is on a 4.5 sec 0-60 & a 185MPH top speed, plus an 8 min Nordschleife lap. Still a very interesting option though, if you can get past the Nissan badge & the plastic overkill interior.


----------



## Godzilla

An earlier version of the skyline GTR was the first prodiction car to lap the Ring in under 8 mins. Beating all versions of the 911 at that time. I cant imagine them prodicing a car thats not improved in the last 8 or more years.


----------



## der_horst

http://press.nissan-global.com/NISSANGT ... raphs.html

damn, i'm really impressed by this car: V6, twin-turbo, awd, dsg and a price that would be at the current exchange rate below 50k euro. for 473 hp!

i'm not really sure about the looks though, but i'll definitely take a live look at it once it hits the dealers next year. from the press pics it seems as if the black model would nicely cover up all the japanese-style details, holes and slits that are uneasy on the western eye. also i'm not sure about the back, it remindes me of the pretty extroverted (i.e. pimpy) Z06.

but reading all the details and studying the spec i was really wondering for a moment why i'm longing for the TT-RS. i mean sure, it'll be more stylish and have better interior, but what you get for the price of the GTR is pretty unbeatable i'd say.


----------



## der_horst

Godzilla said:


> An earlier version of the skyline GTR was the first prodiction car to lap the Ring in under 8 mins. Beating all versions of the 911 at that time. I cant imagine them prodicing a car thats not improved in the last 8 or more years.


the official nÃ¼rburgring time given by the nissan ceo for the GT-R is 7:38, which means according to welt.de that you'll need to have walter rÃ¶hrl in the GT3 to beat that


----------



## paulie1

paulie1 said:


> Mikie have you seen this yet?
> Skyline at the ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes thats two seconds faster than a Veyron
> That is going to be some tool.


Heres the proof.


----------



## Wondermikie

der_horst said:


> ..a price that would be at the current exchange rate below 50k euro. for 473 hp!


It won't work out like that though will it, unfortunately?


----------



## der_horst

Wondermikie said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..a price that would be at the current exchange rate below 50k euro. for 473 hp!
> 
> 
> 
> It won't work out like that though will it, unfortunately?
Click to expand...

of course not, as we'll have to pay vat for cars in europe (some US states don't have that, what a paradise!) and get to pay more in general as a good old tradition, but i'd assume that the price might be ~70k euro, which would not be far from the beloved TT-RS i'm dreaming of. so until nissan shatters my dreams (or just forces me to save up longer) i'm still optimistic that it will be a real alternative (and bargain).

btw, nicely written review of the GT-R:

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/a ... /1024/FREE

oh, and as you started to post some more of the press pics, this one really impressed me:









carbon coating for the underbody in a 70k usd car!


----------



## Wondermikie

der_horst said:


> btw, nicely written review of the GT-R:
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/a ... /1024/FREE


Nice review indeed. If I could afford that, then no way would I consider a TT-S or TT-RS.

The highest power output of either of them will be 350 bhp (if that) and such a car wouldn't even see which way the GT-R went...vrooooooooooooooooooooom!! AWD and twin clutch 'box - just what you wanted, no?


----------



## W7 PMC

Godzilla said:


> An earlier version of the skyline GTR was the first prodiction car to lap the Ring in under 8 mins. Beating all versions of the 911 at that time. I cant imagine them prodicing a car thats not improved in the last 8 or more years.


I can, as i doubt many stock Skylines have lapped Nordschleife. Whether people like the car or not, how can a heavier & less powerful car lap anywhere quicker than lighter & more powerful competition, assuming drivers of the same ability are driving??

The maths just doesn't work. A prototype with say 600BHP would stand a good chance & i'm guessing the model in the YouTube clip is not the stock production model as no way could it lap quicker than a 430 Scud, Gallardo SuperLeg or Veyron.


----------



## der_horst

Wondermikie said:


> AWD and twin clutch 'box - just what you wanted, no?


yes, based on the specs it's really close to perfect. and my ground level of happiness is quite a bit higher since i've gotten this option for next year in mind. for the first time it seems my automobile future is not solely depending on audi anymore.

got to see the GT-R in nature first though (some video review said it's two inches wider than a corvette  ) and of course the official price should be close to where i expect it to be. if they'd go e.g. for 90k it's still a bargain, but then it's not really close to an TT-RS anymore and therefore out of my plans. so let's see what they do.

the only downside would be that they make my further planings a bit harder, as it will be a challenge to keep the growth in performance for the next car after that  
but i think that's the kind of problem i'm happily willing to accept in my life


----------



## b3ves

W7 PMC said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> An earlier version of the skyline GTR was the first prodiction car to lap the Ring in under 8 mins. Beating all versions of the 911 at that time. I cant imagine them prodicing a car thats not improved in the last 8 or more years.
> 
> 
> 
> I can, as i doubt many stock Skylines have lapped Nordschleife. Whether people like the car or not, how can a heavier & less powerful car lap anywhere quicker than lighter & more powerful competition, assuming drivers of the same ability are driving??
> 
> The maths just doesn't work. A prototype with say 600BHP would stand a good chance & i'm guessing the model in the YouTube clip is not the stock production model as no way could it lap quicker than a 430 Scud, Gallardo SuperLeg or Veyron.
Click to expand...

Running cut slicks, which would make a big difference.


----------



## der_horst

btw, just got an answer from nissan concerning the delivery schedule: the first customer deliveries will be done in this december in japan and one year later in germany.

sounds good to me, around this time next year we should hopefully know if the TT-RS will be interesting and close to production or still further down the road, so the decision might be as easy as i currently hope it will be.


----------



## Wondermikie

der_horst said:


> btw, just got an answer from nissan concerning the delivery schedule: the first customer deliveries will be done in this december in japan and one year later in germany.
> 
> sounds good to me, around this time next year we should hopefully know if the TT-RS will be interesting and close to production or still further down the road, so the decision might be as easy as i currently hope it will be.


Itâ€™s always going to be an easy decision even next year â€" if youâ€™re waiting for a TT with >300bhp, get the Nissan, otherwise youâ€™ll be waiting a long time. And even if Audi do bring out a TT-RS or whatever it is, it wonâ€™t hope to get close to the performance of the GT-R and will probably be of equivalent cost, so again a no brainer.

I think this time next year you could be one of the first on the forum with a GT-R


----------



## der_horst

Wondermikie said:


> It's always going to be an easy decision even next year - if you're waiting for a TT with >300bhp, get the Nissan, otherwise you'll be waiting a long time. And even if Audi do bring out a TT-RS or whatever it is, it won't hope to get close to the performance of the GT-R and will probably be of equivalent cost, so again a no brainer.


only reason not to do this would be if they overdo it with the price (or if reviewers agree the car's crap). as it seems some dealers are offering imported models in uk already for ~60k gbp. should it cost more than a carrera 4s once it hits germany i think their masterplan wasn't that good, at least i'll lose interest then.

on the upside i read that they are thinking about offering the car with first 3 years service included to build up a relationship of trust to the brand and their first european high end sportscar. sounds good to me 



Wondermikie said:


> I think this time next year you could be one of the first on the forum with a GT-R


not before december though  but you're right, it's a small period to wait compared to the rumoured release date of the RS.

it would be a bit sad though to let go of my TT plans (it would also render all the time spent in the mk2 forum useless ) as i don't think i want to go back to the TT once i've been spoiled by a GT-R. maybe in the next life 

on the other hand i'd be happy to have found a way of getting what i want (nice engine, awd, dsg) without paying audi my money. call me resentful, but their choice of engines was rather poor so far and their willingness to change that not obvious to me, but i guess that's normal as long as you're selling all you can build.


----------



## Godzilla

der_horst said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think i want to go back to the TT once i've been spoiled by a GT-R. maybe in the next life
Click to expand...

I Have


----------



## der_horst

Godzilla said:


> I Have


may i ask why and how it felt?

seeing your logo you still seem to miss it a bit, right?


----------



## Wondermikie

The TT (any TT - past, present, future) is not a GT-R competitor.


----------



## der_horst

not if you look at their genes and purpose but if you define a league as '350+hp, awd and dsg for <<80k euros' they suddenly are comparable


----------



## Wondermikie

der_horst said:


> not if you look at their genes and purpose but if you define a league as '350+hp, awd and dsg for <<80k euros' they suddenly are comparable


Well in Germany they must sell it for less than 80k, I would expect no more than here in the UK - so maybe even less than 70k (that's about Â£50k). When will you know local prices?


----------



## der_horst

Wondermikie said:


> When will you know local prices?


i'd like to know that as well, they only answered 2 of the 4 questions i sent them 

europe will see the official presentation of the GT-R at geneva in march, where also the list of dealers that are allowed to sell the GT-R is revealed. i guess that's when we'll get more info about the price as well.


----------



## garyc

der_horst said:


> not if you look at their genes and purpose but if you define a league as '350+hp, awd and dsg for <<80k euros' they suddenly are comparable


And if you define league as 'benchmarked against a 997 Turbo', suddenly they are no longer comparable. :wink:


----------



## ronin

Small titbit in Evo this month praising what they have been exposed to so far - promise of a full review in next months issue.


----------



## der_horst

more first impressions:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... n_gtr.html

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/Fir ... V6/229393/

btw, if the price is right i wonder how 55k is half of 90k, given the gbp-price for GT-R and 911T...


----------



## Wondermikie

Well it still sounds great, and I could possibly be tempted to absolutely break the bank for one, but the residuals would have to be above average for that to happen.

Can't wait 'til the next issue of EVO.


----------



## der_horst

first in depth test i've seen so far:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/mai ... niss01.xml

not so delighted by this though:

"Even with the adjustable Bilstein dampers in their comfort setting, road seams, expansion joints and drain covers reverberated through the bodyshell like someone was shooting at us.

The twin-clutch unit grates and moans at low speeds and while you can shift on the fly or engage reverse while gently rolling forward, it doesn't like it much and lets you know."


----------



## Wondermikie

That's the second report I've read that says the ride is too harsh, even when in the softest of the 3 settings. I can see this being a huge problem in the UK, where our roads are usually even worse than Europe or Asia.

The transmission - well, for it to be able to cope with such high power and torque, I suppose you could forgive it for not being as smooth as the Audi version.

Needs a UK drive to know for sure.


----------



## der_horst

it seems this criticism doesn't go unheard:



> A few months after the NÃ¼rburgring event, Mizuno gave me a unique opportunity to sample a left-hand-drive U.S.-spec GT-R. As soon as I took the first corner, it was immediately noticeable that something was different. The handling balance seemed better than that of the previous car - there was more compliance to the shocks and springs and improved steering feel. What's more, ride quality was definitely better.
> 
> Mizuno said that he slightly retuned the suspension, making it more civil but without sacrificing handling. Also, he noted that the lateral weight distribution of the car is better in left-hand-drive configuration because the driver's weight offsets the weight of the front differential and driveshaft, both located right of center.


----------



## der_horst

http://www.nissangtrproto.com/2007/news ... e-r35-gt-r

doesn't sound too complicated to get a dealer certification if that's all of the requirements.

would be interesting to know if there are additional ones, e.g. like for the audi R8 where you have to provide specially trained personal for sales and repair and sufficient showroom space exclusively for the car as well.


----------



## der_horst

the first review i read so far where the GT-R looks not that good...

http://editorial.carsales.com.au/car-re ... 66548.aspx



> This tester is under average height (and not just for his weight!) and with the seat adjusted to a comfortable driving position there wasn't even room for a briefcase twixt front squab and rear cushion.





> Nissan's claim that the relocation of the gearbox and AWD equipment to the rear of the car frees up space in the front footwell is valid, but room at the driver knee line is 'pinched' by the wide 'cascading' centre stack and console.





> Were that we could say the same of the dual-clutch gearbox. From a 'normal' standing start the gearbox is jerky -- even in auto mode. Moving away from a standstill requires some finesse and there's also some histrionics if you're required to crawl along -- as we were on the test loop at roadworks.
> 
> While we're picking faults, the gearbox also provided us with some 'fingernails down the blackboard' moments when coming to a stop. Rolling up to a set of traffic lights, it clunks, grinds and crunches its way back through the lower gears.


also i'm looking forward to see it in flesh and try it out, it sounds a bit chubby in comparison:


> Almost 4.7m long (4655mm), 1895mm wide and 1370mm high, the GT-R dwarfs Porsche's 911 and 911 Turbo. It's over 200mm longer, at least 70mm taller and 40mm-plus wider than the German pairing.





> Weighing in a claimed 1740kg (kerb weight), it's no lightweight either. Consider Audi claims 1560kg for the all-wheel-drive R8, with the Fezza and Lambo (also all-wheel-drive) both around the mid-1400s.


----------



## Wondermikie

Autocar review this week â€" some quotes for you â€"

*â€œFaster than a 911 Turbo, laden with tech and Â£55kâ€¦is the new Nissan GT-R too good to be true? No, itâ€™s even betterâ€¦â€*

*â€œHowever fast you think itâ€™s going to feel, double it and you might just be about be prepared for what the GT-R is like under full acceleration.â€*

*â€œâ€¦if the 3.8 litre twin-turbo V6 delivers a 10 out of 10 on the performance front, the six-speed semi-auto gearbox is an 11 out of 10 and then some.â€*

*â€œâ€¦one of the greatest giant-killers there has ever beenâ€¦â€*

*â€œThe GT-R is far more hardcore than the 911 Turbo, more focused in itâ€™s suspension set-up, more vicious in itâ€™s power delivery, sharper handling, and faster out there in the real world. Surprised? Donâ€™t be.â€*

In fact, the only question mark is against the ride, which might be too harsh for the UK, but Nissan are promising changes to the UK cars, so weâ€™ll have to wait and see. By the way, the EVO review lavished praise on it too - I'll post some of that tomorrow.

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## garyc

Wondermikie said:


> Autocar review this week â€" some quotes for you â€"
> 
> *â€œFaster than a 911 Turbo, laden with tech and Â£55kâ€¦is the new Nissan GT-R too good to be true? No, itâ€™s even betterâ€¦â€*
> 
> *â€œHowever fast you think itâ€™s going to feel, double it and you might just be about be prepared for what the GT-R is like under full acceleration.â€*
> 
> *â€œâ€¦if the 3.8 litre twin-turbo V6 delivers a 10 out of 10 on the performance front, the six-speed semi-auto gearbox is an 11 out of 10 and then some.â€*
> 
> *â€œâ€¦one of the greatest giant-killers there has ever beenâ€¦â€*
> 
> *â€œThe GT-R is far more hardcore than the 911 Turbo, more focused in itâ€™s suspension set-up, more vicious in itâ€™s power delivery, sharper handling, and faster out there in the real world. Surprised? Donâ€™t be.â€*
> 
> In fact, the only question mark is against the ride, which might be too harsh for the UK, but Nissan are promising changes to the UK cars, so weâ€™ll have to wait and see. By the way, the EVO review lavished praise on it too - I'll post some of that tomorrow.
> 
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


I want one.


----------



## der_horst

forgive me for this negative attitude i seem to bring to this thread with every posting, but we've read so many reviews full of praise that i guess collecting those less than perfect details might be even more interesting to potential buyers 



> Our only moment of "oh yeah, this is an all-wheel-drive supercar" comes when we pull a three-point turn in a parking lot. We hear what sounds like a couple of loose crescent wrenches fumbling around in the drivetrain when turning at full lock. Nothing is broken; it's just a little reminder that there are several differentials and driveshafts underneath the floor and they're not designed for slow, tight turns on dry pavement.


http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Dr ... topanel..1.


----------



## der_horst




----------



## garyc

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Should be in hearse-spec.


----------



## der_horst

nice video review and comparison against other awd cars:

http://www.stage6.com/user/powder1977/v ... 2008-Vol-3


----------



## der_horst

first uk test:


----------



## Titus_V6

Mmmmmmm,

I dont quite understand it.

Of all the cars that have been released over the past few years , this is the only one to give me the "goose bumps" 

I am a self confessed car snob in my Hungarian built Audi and I would have no problem looking through the Nissan badge.

I think Autocar have a review in the latest mag, it looks rather good in black/graphite colour.

I get the feeling Nissan have hit jackpot with this baby.

Just $0.02

Titus


----------



## Wondermikie

der_horst said:


> first uk test:


Mmm I missed it on tv last night, good review wasn't it.


----------



## Titus_V6

yup


----------



## der_horst

Wondermikie said:


> Mmm I missed it on tv last night, good review wasn't it.


it's a bit contraproductive though if you are in a phase where you try to step back to have a more factual view on the question whether you should really go for it or not.


----------



## raven

It's reviewed in the new Car magazine - tested against an M3, R8 and 911 Turbo. I won't spoil it for anyone, but let's just say that for Â£55k, it's quite a car... :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

I doubt it will land at Â£55K in this country. Expect over Â£60K.

Still an outstanding car for the money & one i'm watching. My only gripe is that god awful MAX Power interior with it's Lateral G meter & drifting outputs on that mad DIS, kinda a bit too Jap, but a great car by all accounts.


----------



## prt225TT

I saw this on Fifth Gear last night (sky+d) and cant believe its Â£35k in Japan and expect it to go up by Â£30k to bring it over here!   

That is horrendous! basically double the price! Wouldnt it be cheaper to go buy one and drive it back! :roll: :twisted:


----------



## der_horst

official prices should be out on march 6th, i'm still anxious to see what they have come up with for germany. we shouldn't forget that you currently get 1.5 dollars for one euro, so it'll be interesting to convert that official price tag back to dollars


----------



## der_horst

finally some shots of a black one without black wheels. love that combo.

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2008-nis ... -the-wild/

teaser:


----------



## garyc

I like the styling, but looking at those phots - where it is hardly dwarfed by the X5 next to it or Eclass merc in front, it is just too bulky

Having read latest Car mag GT-r, 997T, R8, and M3 shootout, they also mention specifically that the GT is a bit on the large side for narrow UK roads...it goes on to win test tho, but that is not surprising.


----------



## W7 PMC

Still astounding that a car costing Â£60-65K can take out a car Â£40K more expensive (997T) & with that pedigree & even the R8 at Â£20K more.

I know i'd rather own the 997TT, but still what an achievement for the Ricers.


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> Still astounding that a car costing Â£60-65K can take out a car Â£40K more expensive (997T) & with that pedigree & even the R8 at Â£20K more.
> 
> I know i'd rather own the 997TT, but still what an achievement for the Ricers.


It is an achievement for sure.

Considering one? :wink:


----------



## der_horst

btw, prices:


> Germany 74 990€ 76 690€ 78 390€
> 
> France 75 500€ 77 200€ 78 900€
> 
> Italy 75 355€ 77 055€ 78 755€
> 
> Spain 79 900€ 81 600€ 83 300€
> 
> Austria 94 500€ 96 500€ 98 500€
> 
> Netherlands 119 900€ 121 900€ 123 900€
> 
> Portugal 119 990€ 121 690€ 123 390€
> 
> Finland 144 900€ 146 600€ 148 300€


only major problem i see now: for some weird reason the japanese aren't able to deliver the satnav within the next 18 months, only from september 09 onwards you can have that option.

this boosts the TT-RS forward once more as i can't imagine

a) using a tomtom sucked to the windshield with a power cable tangling downwards the cig lighter in an 80k car
b) people wanting to buy that car used from me when most models 6 months younger than mine have satnav

why on earth can a japanese manufacturer fail to supply standard electronics equipment? it was their domain once! they have a friggin playstation working in the GT-R but the satnav takes 1.5 years? pffft...


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still astounding that a car costing Â£60-65K can take out a car Â£40K more expensive (997T) & with that pedigree & even the R8 at Â£20K more.
> 
> I know i'd rather own the 997TT, but still what an achievement for the Ricers.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an achievement for sure.
> 
> Considering one? :wink:
Click to expand...

Damn right. Can't say i'll actually take the plunge, but at Â£52K a punt on a Sat-Nav version in 12mths has top be a consideration.


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still astounding that a car costing Â£60-65K can take out a car Â£40K more expensive (997T) & with that pedigree & even the R8 at Â£20K more.
> 
> I know i'd rather own the 997TT, but still what an achievement for the Ricers.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an achievement for sure.
> 
> Considering one? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn right. Can't say i'll actually take the plunge, but at Â£52K a punt on a Sat-Nav version in 12mths has top be a consideration.
Click to expand...

More exclusive than an R8 according to Car, at 400 GTRs per year scheduled for UK...but then Audi has already doubled R8 production from earlier production plans, now up to 800 RHD UK cars per year.

So residuals may be pretty good for GTR.


----------



## der_horst

der_horst said:


> why on earth can a japanese manufacturer fail to supply standard electronics equipment? it was their domain once! they have a friggin playstation working in the GT-R but the satnav takes 1.5 years? pffft...


interestingly they already have the system available, in the us-spec (the one with the 35k GBP price) it's not only available, it's even part of the base release, i.e. included in all models.

so it seems the 18 months satnav-delay as well as the 1900 GBP they charge extra is a 'feature' for europe only. well, thanks a lot, nissan. it's amazing to see that even with such a great car you still manage to pi** off customers.


----------



## Wondermikie

der_horst said:


> ...it's amazing to see that even with such a great car you still manage to pi** off customers.


You still want one though :lol:

Me too.


----------



## der_horst

it's hard to overcome the urge to buy one, yes, but i don't think i'll wait till fall 09 for the car to be complete. that's 18 more months. and buying that car without satnav is not really an option, it's like buying a car without AC: you'll survive without it, but it's comfortable and there's no reason why you should step back into the past.

as the center console in the nissan is not swappable there's no place for an aftermarket device and the idea of using the sunglasses department as some dealers are suggesting to install a small nav-device overhead sounds stupid to me.

so if nissan will go through with the refusal to sell the satnav in europe and audi can deliver the RS in due time i think i'll go for the RS. it's most likely fun as well 

sure, i'll miss 130hp and a thoroughbred track car, but i can't wait forever and there will be a next car after the TT as well, so i'll have something to look forward to. also i'll be able to see how the used car market for the GT-R develops and estimating the real costs will be much easier once the car is available over here for a few years.

it's strange though, that the only reason against the GT-R that really bothers me comes from nissan themselves. i'd never have guessed that my decission would once be determined by them.


----------



## der_horst

"remember the car you sold me last week? i'd like to have another one just like that, please. don't ask."


----------



## Martin_TT

u lot are crazy it looks amazing. never seen a car like that on the road b4.
id rather have that than a porsche anyday, 8)


----------

